# Any Ideas?



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

I need help on choosing covers for my band. We only started recently and have already done Fade to Black and For Whom the Bell Tolls by Metallica and the Ocean By Led Zeppelin. We would like to play any thing from classic rock to metal but are always trying to figure out what to play. Please help!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

do the teletubbies theme song with a metal twist? :rockon:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Battery by Metallica
Rain by Trivium
Heresy by Pantera
Atomic Punk by Van Halen
I'm The One by Van Halen


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

Sounds good....except for the teletubies thing...WTF!!!??


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Highway Star-Deep Purple
Mississipi Queen-Mountain
Lets Work Together-Canned Heat
This Flight Tonight-Nazereth
Just Got Paid-ZZ Top
Warpigs-Black Sabbath

....I,m into the classic stuff........


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

He may be on to something..... a few years back a couple buddies and I layed down a rock version of "Off to see the wizard" for a dance contest some friends were doing. In the middle we broke into a floyd style version of somewhere over the rainbow.... it was a hoot..


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

PaulS said:


> He may be on to something..... a few years back a couple buddies and I layed down a rock version of "Off to see the wizard" for a dance contest some friends were doing. In the middle we broke into a floyd style version of somewhere over the rainbow.... it was a hoot..


told ya :banana: :banana:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I heard a death metal style band do Mary Had a Little Lamb... they used to practice at our house, lol.


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> do the teletubbies theme song with a metal twist? :rockon:


I'll probly end up doin that or something similar haha.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, another good one is Anthem (We are the fire) by Trivium, as long as you're real good with downstrokes... then again, same thing applies to most of their songs. If you can master the triplet and downstrokes you can run through most of their tracks easily. If I remember correctly there's some nice sweeping in there too. Master of Puppets by Metallica too... that's always fun. I use the intro as a warmup to get my downstrokes goin', lol.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

BloodBrotherXxX said:


> I need help on choosing covers for my band.


Are you looking to gig ? If so, what's your target audience ?


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

evenon said:


> Are you looking to gig ? If so, what's your target audience ?


Nah, I'm just jammin in my basement for now, but still if I was going to gig I wouldnt pick songs just because other people like them, I'll play what I want. The bad thing about that is people might not like what you do, but everyone around this area seems to like a bit of everything. Except *******..........I hate *******


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

BloodBrotherXxX said:


> Nah, I'm just jammin in my basement for now, but still if I was going to gig I wouldnt pick songs just because other people like them, I'll play what I want. The bad thing about that is people might not like what you do, but everyone around this area seems to like a bit of everything. Except *******..........I hate *******


Is this so called "******" a person who wears a wig?

If so...wow...you have problems man...



Play whatever you like, not what the audience likes. If they dont like your music then too bad. Don't conform!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> Is this so called "******" a person who wears a wig?
> 
> If so...wow...you have problems man...


HAHAHAHA no hahahhaha..... ****** = a white kid who listens to crappy mainstream rap music and dresses like a "gangsta" and thinks he's the shit.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> Play whatever you like, not what the audience likes. If they dont like your music then too bad. Don't conform!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


and you'll probably get 1 bar gig, if, and only if the bar owner/manager doesn't ask to see your set list first, in which case, youll probably never gig.


----------

